# Druck in Word-Datei umleiten



## voelzi (14. März 2006)

Betriebsystem: Windows 2000

Ich möchte den Ausdruck nicht über einen Drucker ausgeben, sondern den Druck in ein Word-Dokument umleiten. Der Druck soll als Bild im Word-Dokument erscheinen.


Gibt es dazu Ideen bzw. Lösungsansätze?

Gruß
Völzi


----------



## Criminalogy (14. März 2006)

Also ich würde es über ein pdf machen dann hast du aber nur noch das Problem das du 
1. Kein Bild hast
2. Nicht in Word

Sonst mach doch einfach einen Screenshot ALT + Druck^^

Criminalogy


----------



## voelzi (14. März 2006)

Ich möchte gerne den Kartenausschnitt eines GIS-Programms in eine Bilddatei (tif, jpg etc.) oder Word-Datei umleiten. Das Abspeichern des Kartenausschnittes beherrscht es leider nicht. Es scheint aber eine Funktion zu sein, die wenigen GIS-Tools inne
wohnt.

Da diese Funktion von mehreren Mitarbeitern mit unterschiedlichsten IT-Kenntnissen ausgeführt werden soll, wäre es das Beste, wenn der Kollege nur ein einzige Taste drücken braucht. 
Der Kollege soll also einfach die Drucktaste betätigen, und der Kartenausschnitt wird statt auf den Drucker in eine Datei umgeleitet. Diese Datei kann der Nutzer dann per E-Mail weiterleiten, oder eben mit Paint ein bisschen bemalen. 
Am Besten sollte das Ganze ohne weitere Funktionen, Einstellungen usw. ablaufen.

Knopf drücken -> Die Bild-/Word-Datei purzelt im ein festgelegtes Verzeichnis.

Über PDF habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, dies würde aber bedeuten, dass sie nicht so einfach verändert werden kann. Aber anscheinend läuft es doch daraufhinaus.


Aber vielleicht gibt es doch eine besser Lösung


Gruß
Völzi


----------



## mschuetzda (14. März 2006)

Hallo,

schau Dir mal das Programm SnagIT von http://de.techsmith.com/ an.
Es ist ein sehr leistungsfähiges Screen-Capture-Programm und kann auch Druckaufträge in Graphikdateien umleiten. Der Preis ist für den Leistungsumfang reell.
mfg


----------



## Caliterra (15. März 2006)

Du könntest Printkey verwenden. Diese Tool macht einen Screenshot Deiner Wahl und kann das Bild in die Zwischenablage einfügen. Dann nur noch Word öffen strg+v und Dein Bild ist in Word oder Excel oder wo Du sonst willst.

Und das ganze ist for free.

http://www.wintotal.de/softw/index.php?rb=52&id=1948


----------



## voelzi (18. März 2006)

Das Problem ist eben, dass alles super simpel sein muss. 

Wie gesagt: Am Besten soll der Nutzer nur den Druck-Knopf drücken. 

Es scheint wohl das Einfachste zu sein, wenn ich einen PDF-Creator verwende. Auf die Möglichkeit der Nachbearbeitung muss dann verzichtet werden.

Gruß
Voelzi


----------

